# L/C/R Upgrade $1,000 budget, advice?



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade my entry level Polk New Monitor 75T mains and 25C center. I believe they're the weakest link in my system. Other equipment/specs I have...
Onkyo 818
Emotiva XPA-3
Polk Tsi100 bookshelf speakers for surround (4)
2 SVS PB-2000 subs
Epson 8350
150" diy AT screen
2500 cu ft sealed dedicated room
Speakers hidden behind false wall

I've only owned Polk and I'm eyeing the Polk rtiA7 with matching center but I'm open to other brands as well. Budget is very slightly flexible for the right buy but I don't want to go much higher. I feel that anything will be an upgrade over what I have now. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

HTD Level Three towers and center channel
They are nice
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers/Level-THREE-Tower-Speakers


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Those are worth looking into thank you for the link.


----------



## padgman1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Since you have a AT screen, you should be able to have all 3 speakers up front ( L/C/R) be identical....would be the ideal setup.......

How about Arx A5's across the front.........you may have to wait a couple of months, as on another forum, someone said they're 4-6 weeks behind on orders, but by then, the new iteration of the A5 may be out, with a slightly new ribbon tweeter and crossover......3 of them would probably be pushing $1200, though........

There is someone who is selling his current Arx 5.0 system here.....oops, looks like they're already sold, can't find the link on AVS anymore..............


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Honestly I've never heard of that brand but I wouldn't be opposed to having 3 identical speakers up front. I could probably go to $1200 for something like that. I've never had a "non center" speaker for my center so I wouldn't know what to expect but I've seen many theaters with this setup.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Arx is a speaker line developed by Jon Lane, previously "The Audio Insider." He has recently partnered with another of our sponsors Craig (AKA Craigsub) to create Chane Audio. They are quality speakers. Chane also offers the "Theater 10's" that appear impressive, though not formerly reviewed by HTS yet. Worth a look for sure.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification, there are lots of quality speakers out there and I want to get it right. I spent a lot of time researching subwoofers and I'll probably never leave SVS but I have yet to find that type of loyalty with the rest of my system.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Ever think about used speakers? They can stretch your budget and you can always make an offer.


----------



## hardeng (Jun 30, 2013)

Pro audio or pro-audio based DIY speakers if you want realistic cinema sound. Normal "Hi-Fi" speakers won't cut it. I've been running three Electro-voice ELX-112 speakers behind an AT screen for a couple of years and have been very pleased. Very efficient so amp power doesn't need to be super high. Don't be afraid to drive them hard, that's what they're designed for and they definitely won't be damaged in a home environment. 

I'm just about to start a build of three DIY Sound Group Fusion-12 Tempest waveguide speakers, which I'm hoping will raise the sound experience even more.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Haven't really considered used but I'd prefer to stick with new. Some things I'm ok with used but speakers aren't one of em. 

I have spent the last 6 months fixing up my house so diy speakers doesn't appeal to me much but the savings I'd get seems to be worth a look. I have never built speakers before but I'm somewhat handy so I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I second the suggestion of going with the Arx speakers. That's what I currently have, and they are awesome for both movies and music.

I also know that there is someone in the AVS Forum selling a 5.0 set up of Arx for $850 shipped. That's an awesome deal. I spent more than that for my front 3.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Hmm these seem to be pretty good. I'm also liking the EMP e55. Since I have plenty of space behind my screen are there advantages/disadvantages to using 3 identical speakers?


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

For me I can't touch the quality and sound of my used speakers vs something new. Probably cost me $5-10k to replace what I have now with comparable new stuff. I have about $1,000 in my front speakers and $550 in my rears. 

If you are stuck on new I believe Polk is sold at best buy..... Its a horrible environment to listen to speakers


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I detest that store. There's a high end home theater store near my work so I'll browse their selection but I'm leaning towards the EMP e55 towers or a nice set of bookshelf speakers


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

I go there to buy cd's and that's about it..... Also not a fan of the big box stores 

I have 3 Indy stores that are close however they all carry stuff most of which is way out of my price range. All of their speakers and amps are way out of my budget..... Bryston seems to be their low end line


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> I detest that store. There's a high end home theater store near my work so I'll browse their selection but I'm leaning towards the EMP e55 towers or a nice set of bookshelf speakers


Real good price on the Focal 717V and CC701 center
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...v-dual-6-1/2-tower-speaker-pair-havana/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...al-6-1/2-drivers-center-speaker-havana/1.html

The Sib for surrounds
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...atellite-loudspeakers-pair-gloss-black/1.html


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Not bad at all, hmm lots of options


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

EMP E55Ti is certainly a good value, I'd recommend them. Yes, there is an advantage to having all three across the front identical, tonal balance, wider horizontal dispersion, and panning from left to right and vice-versa should be nearly seamless are just a few. The Polk's as surrounds should be okay as well.



hockeypucks said:


> Hmm these seem to be pretty good. I'm also liking the EMP e55. Since I have plenty of space behind my screen are there advantages/disadvantages to using 3 identical speakers?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

Patience is the key to finding a good set up at a price. As others have stated used is a great way to go to stretch a budget. Emp does bstock offers every so often and they have sold the emp tek towers for half off not too long ago. The only imperfections are small blemishes on the cabinets, but yours will be hidden so this would not matter. I am currently saving for the Arx A5, and have done a huge amount of research on them and can not find a negative thing said about them, other then their plastic base plate witch is removable. I would stay away from polk. Although they do make a good speaker, for the money their is better for less.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

nova said:


> EMP E55Ti is certainly a good value, I'd recommend them. Yes, there is an advantage to having all three across the front identical, tonal balance, wider horizontal dispersion, and panning from left to right and vice-versa should be nearly seamless are just a few. The Polk's as surrounds should be okay as well.


Thanks Mark, I'm heavily leaning towards an identical 3 setup. All I've heard about it makes sense and I'd be foolish not to do it since I have the space behind my screen.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

jamesfrazier said:


> Patience is the key to finding a good set up at a price. As others have stated used is a great way to go to stretch a budget. Emp does bstock offers every so often and they have sold the emp tek towers for half off not too long ago. The only imperfections are small blemishes on the cabinets, but yours will be hidden so this would not matter. I am currently saving for the Arx A5, and have done a huge amount of research on them and can not find a negative thing said about them, other then their plastic base plate witch is removable. I would stay away from polk. Although they do make a good speaker, for the money their is better for less.


I agree, I believe with Polk I'm paying more for the name than quality. I mean they make a good speaker but you're right, I can find more bang for my buck elsewhere. I have been getting about even recommendations between the Arx line and EMP. I think I'll end up with one or the other but I'm also considering a decent bookshelf setup since I have 2 (and possibly more) good subs to handle all my low end. My room is solely for movies so I don't necessarily need a full range tower. 

I think I'm just a bit dazzled by the towers' looks but that's silly since I won't see them anyway ha. The EMP is a beautiful looking speaker but I may be paying more for something I don't necessarily need. The Arx 3 series looks like it could be an outstanding deal for me so I'll look at those as well. It really helps that both of these companies offer an in home trial. I was spoiled with SVS for my subs and I didn't realize other companies offered this type of deal. 

Well sorry for the long winded response ha but thank you for your input. Have a good one


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

I know it's a little over budget but it includes rear channels as well - this Swan system seems very reasonable.

http://hiviusa.com/shop/d-series/swan-d50ht/

I've owned a pair of Swans in the past and they are very pleasant, but take a while to break in. Just a thought if you're looking for something different. :innocent:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

The EMP's or Arx's will both offer you pretty good bang for the buck, especially since you already have the subs to take care of the bottom end. I have not had a chance to listen to the Arx's but the Arx5 did very well in our Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event. The EMP's are very accurate with excellent mids and highs though they do need a bit of help down low. And like all RBH speakers these are designed to handle just about all the power you can throw at them without bottoming out or sounding strained. 
If possible I'd suggest you take advantage of both companies 30-day in-home satisfaction guarantees and see which you prefer.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

prerich said:


> I know it's a little over budget but it includes rear channels as well - this Swan system seems very reasonable.
> 
> http://hiviusa.com/shop/d-series/swan-d50ht/
> 
> I've owned a pair of Swans in the past and they are very pleasant, but take a while to break in. Just a thought if you're looking for something different. :innocent:


Wow, they have some high end stuff! I like em. I'll add those to the mix but not sure I'll be able to afford much from them but the "lower end" speakers seem doable. Good find, thanks for the suggestion. I never would have found them.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

nova said:


> The EMP's or Arx's will both offer you pretty good bang for the buck, especially since you already have the subs to take care of the bottom end. I have not had a chance to listen to the Arx's but the Arx5 did very well in our Official $1,000 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event. The EMP's are very accurate with excellent mids and highs though they do need a bit of help down low. And like all RBH speakers these are designed to handle just about all the power you can throw at them without bottoming out or sounding strained.
> If possible I'd suggest you take advantage of both companies 30-day in-home satisfaction guarantees and see which you prefer.


I think I may have to do that, I really feel it's a coin toss from just reading about both companies/products but perhaps once I hear one over the other I'll be able to make a better decision. I am very happy that there are companies that offer in home trials. Speakers are only so "researchable" visually but eventually you need to hear them for yourself. I'm excited, I've always only owned "ok" speakers but never anything that could be considered audiophile grade. Well, until I met SVS ha.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> I think I may have to do that, I really feel it's a coin toss from just reading about both companies/products but perhaps once I hear one over the other I'll be able to make a better decision. I am very happy that there are companies that offer in home trials. Speakers are only so "researchable" visually but eventually you need to hear them for yourself. I'm excited, I've always only owned "ok" speakers but never anything that could be considered audiophile grade. Well, until I met SVS ha.


You can't go wrong with three ARX A5s up front, I have that setup now with PSA subs and am very happy. Just like Mark said identical three up front really adds to the three dimensional effect, nice wide dispersion and deep stage, vocals are excellent as well. They can handle everything you throw at them and can flat out play loud and clean. They are excellent for two channel listening as well, you will have to wait a while as they are out of stock and the the new A5 with 3rd gen tweeter and xover won't be available until spring or later. I guess they went crazy and sold out over night, the remaining stock of A5s. The A3rx-c would also be nice up front and in your budget.
http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A3rx-c
Also three of these (I have 3 of these up front, all vertical) in another setup.
http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A2rx-c

Cheers Jeff


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

needspeed52 said:


> You can't go wrong with three ARX A5s up front, I have that setup now with PSA subs and am very happy. Just like Mark said identical three up front really adds to the three dimensional effect, nice wide dispersion and deep stage, vocals are excellent as well. They can handle everything you throw at them and can flat out play loud and clean. They are excellent for two channel listening as well, you will have to wait a while as they are out of stock and the the new A5 with 3rd gen tweeter and xover won't be available until spring or later. I guess they went crazy and sold out over night, the remaining stock of A5s. The A3rx-c would also be nice up front and in your budget.
> http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A3rx-c
> Also three of these (I have 3 of these up front, all vertical) in another setup.
> http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A2rx-c
> ...


You make a compelling argument sir. I'm not in a huge hurry so perhaps I could wait for the next gen to arrive. Do you think they'll be the same price?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> You make a compelling argument sir. I'm not in a huge hurry so perhaps I could wait for the next gen to arrive. Do you think they'll be the same price?


I think they will be $50 more per speaker, so $850 the pair. However Jon always has a group buy special and may come in slightly lower than the $850 a pair, right now on the site they are listed at $399 a piece.
http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A5rx-c
Cheers Jeff


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

3 each of the MB Quart Alexxa towers, across the front can work.
A real good price
http://shop.mbquart.com/p/as-s1pb-single?pp=24

Or, you can pay $950-1130 each on Amazon


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

needspeed52 said:


> I think they will be $50 more per speaker, so $850 the pair. However Jon always has a group buy special and may come in slightly lower than the $850 a pair, right now on the site they are listed at $399 a piece.
> http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A5rx-c
> Cheers Jeff


Seems reasonable. I do like what I'm hearing about this company so I'll definitely be looking into them.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> 3 each of the MB Quart Alexxa towers, across the front can work.
> A real good price
> http://shop.mbquart.com/p/as-s1pb-single?pp=24
> 
> Or, you can pay $950-1130 each on Amazon


Made in Germany eh? I like it, another set worth looking into thanks.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> Made in Germany eh? I like it, another set worth looking into thanks.


That is a good company with good customer service - I have a pair of
their former high-end Vera VS05 bookshelf speakers coming to me.

Their Alexxa mid-level line is also built well - and the word has been all 
around positive on the Alexxa towers and series.

They just are weak with marketing in the USA.

I would keep the Alexxa on a short list - they are also moving fast, due
to the good close-out prices.

Enjoy the adventure - your call.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

zieglj01 said:


> That is a good company with good customer service - I have a pair of
> their former high-end Vera VS05 bookshelf speakers coming to me.
> 
> Their Alexxa mid-level line is also built well - and the word has been all
> ...


Shipping isn't too cheap on these but still on my list to consider.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> Shipping isn't too cheap on these but still on my list to consider.


Much better than paying full price.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh definitely, Amazon was way higher. Some of those speakers look really good. Almost wish I didn't have a false wall ha but once the lights go off the speaker appearance is highly irrelevant.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

needspeed52 said:


> You can't go wrong with three ARX A5s up front, I have that setup now with PSA subs and am very happy. Just like Mark said identical three up front really adds to the three dimensional effect, nice wide dispersion and deep stage, vocals are excellent as well. They can handle everything you throw at them and can flat out play loud and clean. They are excellent for two channel listening as well, you will have to wait a while as they are out of stock and the the new A5 with 3rd gen tweeter and xover won't be available until spring or later. I guess they went crazy and sold out over night, the remaining stock of A5s. The A3rx-c would also be nice up front and in your budget. http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A3rx-c Also three of these (I have 3 of these up front, all vertical) in another setup. http://chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A2rx-c Cheers Jeff


So you have both a setup with the A5's as LCRs AND a different setup with the A2's as LCRs? Wow, lucky you! I'm seriously thinking about the A2's in an LCR configuration. What do you think of them? How do they compare in terms of output, voicing and extension to the A5's? Have you tried the A2's with the PSA subs(that is pretty much my intended setup)?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

All good questions, I'm still quite torn what I want to go with. I like too many brands but need to start listening to some. I love the idea of having all 3 up front be identical and it seems most bookshelf speakers are only offered in pairs.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

All good questions, I'm still quite torn what I want to go with. I like too many brands but need to start listening to some. I love the idea of having all 3 up front be identical and it seems most bookshelf speakers are only offered in pairs.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Just another suggestion that would be in your price range. Three of any of these across the front will give you some good SPL's.
http://www.chasehometheater.com/ind...tegory_id=28&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=141


http://www.chasehometheater.com/ind...tegory_id=28&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=142

http://chanemusiccinema.com/Theater-Ten


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> All good questions, I'm still quite torn what I want to go with. I like too many brands but need to start listening to some. I love the idea of having all 3 up front be identical and it seems most bookshelf speakers are only offered in pairs.


I was under the impression, that you had already bought the Focal 714V

Did you change your mind?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I canceled the order. Just think I want a bigger woofer than 5.5" but I'm still liking Focal. Only problem is I can't buy 3 towers unless I go with the smaller 714v so decisions are to be made ha. I do like the 800v center so hopefully it'll still sound good with either the 807 bookshelf or 816 tower. I have good no interest financing options from music direct and the whole 800v line is on sale. I'm ok with no interest, this way it'll free up some cash for a third PB-2000 should I decide on that


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Utopianemo said:


> So you have both a setup with the A5's as LCRs AND a different setup with the A2's as LCRs? Wow, lucky you! I'm seriously thinking about the A2's in an LCR configuration. What do you think of them? How do they compare in terms of output, voicing and extension to the A5's? Have you tried the A2's with the PSA subs(that is pretty much my intended setup)?


They don't have the output of the A5s buy they do have clarity, detail and image extremely well, they can handle what ever you throw at them, they are excellent for the human voice and music, they can also hang in there quite well for HT duty with a nice sub, they sound a lot bigger than they look, they are built like a rock, solid and and a nice 27lbs apiece, $229 per speaker, so for $700 + shipping you get a killer LCR front end, this new tweeter is really nice. I cross them at 80 Hz.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

needspeed52 said:


> They don't have the output of the A5s buy they do have clarity, detail and image extremely well, they can handle what ever you throw at them, they are excellent for the human voice and music, they can also hang in there quite well for HT duty with a nice sub, they sound a lot bigger than they look, they are built like a rock, solid and and a nice 27lbs apiece, $229 per speaker, so for $700 + shipping you get a killer LCR front end, this new tweeter is really nice. I cross them at 80 Hz.
> Cheers Jeff


I like that they weigh 27lbs, speaks of a solid build. I wish I could hear them without paying for shipping.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> I like that they weigh 27lbs, speaks of a solid build. I wish I could hear them without paying for shipping.


That's the only problem, they ship from the west coast and I'm on the east. I think once you hear them, they ain't going back. :T I got in the group buy for $195 a piece, so that helped cover shipping. The A3rx-c is the floor standing model of the A2rx-c. The A5rx-c will be available soon and Jon will offer custom options like finishes and grills and few other cabinet details, the internals will all be the same tho, some people are more concerned with appearance, that's why Chane will offer these options.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Appearance is irrelevant to me since they'll be behind the screen but I think I'm going to get the A2rx. Cheaper than the ascends I was also looking at. Hope I like em as much as my subs.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> Appearance is irrelevant to me since they'll be behind the screen but I think I'm going to get the A2rx. Cheaper than the ascends I was also looking at. Hope I like em as much as my subs.


I liked my Ascends 340SEs a lot but I have to give the nod to the A2rx-c. What subs are you running?
Cheers Jeff


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm about 95% sure I'm going with the A2rx setup. Just under $800 shipped, seems stupid not to. I have 2 SVS PB-2000 subs but the eventual goal is one in each corner for the ultimate smooth bass.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> I'm about 95% sure I'm going with the A2rx setup. Just under $800 shipped, seems stupid not to. I have 2 SVS PB-2000 subs but the eventual goal is one in each corner for the ultimate smooth bass.


That sounds like a winner to me, when you get the A2s, don't baby them, push them. I'm not from the camp that speakers need to be broken in but the ARX line really do start to shine after a good week or two to really open up, the difference is easily noticeable (heard). Start with them firing straight ahead and gradually toe in till you get that full and deep stage and imaging, when you get it right you'll know right away. They have a very nice vertical and horizontal dispersion pattern with sound all around the speakers and never forward sounding in your face. The treble is remarkable with the 3rd gen planar magnetic tweeter, crisp clean and very detailed, I don't know how Jon Lane does this with a speaker in this price range. I've heard speakers that cost much more and the A2rx-c can compete with speakers costing 2-3 times more, I think they are very nice to look at but it's very obvious after listening where the money has been spent on these speakers. I think you mentioned they will be behind a screen anyway, three of these upfront in a LCR configuration will blow you away, seriously. if you use the center horizontally remember to turn the tweeter a 1/4 turn so it's straight up. With your SVSs in each corner you will have a very satisfying experience for HT and music. Good luck.
Cheers Jeff :sn:


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for that Jeff! You pretty much sealed the deal for me on these. I don't think I'd touch anything with this value in a "brand name" speaker so I'm pretty excited about em. Yes, they'll be behind the screen so I won't see em but all 3 will be vertical. I'm going to build a custom sound stage behind the screen so they'll be at the perfect level. Jon has been great with answering my questions so I'm sold on them. Just need to build the room now! Thanks again, it helps to hear stories from real world users.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> Thanks for that Jeff! You pretty much sealed the deal for me on these. I don't think I'd touch anything with this value in a "brand name" speaker so I'm pretty excited about em. Yes, they'll be behind the screen so I won't see em but all 3 will be vertical. I'm going to build a custom sound stage behind the screen so they'll be at the perfect level. Jon has been great with answering my questions so I'm sold on them. Just need to build the room now! Thanks again, it helps to hear stories from real world users.


Anytime my friend, Jon is a wonderful person to deal with, very upfront and no . Take care
Jeff


----------



## tlee82 (Feb 19, 2014)

needspeed52 said:


> That sounds like a winner to me, when you get the A2s, don't baby them, push them. I'm not from the camp that speakers need to be broken in but the ARX line really do start to shine after a good week or two to really open up, the difference is easily noticeable (heard). Start with them firing straight ahead and gradually toe in till you get that full and deep stage and imaging, when you get it right you'll know right away. They have a very nice vertical and horizontal dispersion pattern with sound all around the speakers and never forward sounding in your face. The treble is remarkable with the 3rd gen planar magnetic tweeter, crisp clean and very detailed, I don't know how Jon Lane does this with a speaker in this price range. I've heard speakers that cost much more and the A2rx-c can compete with speakers costing 2-3 times more, I think they are very nice to look at but it's very obvious after listening where the money has been spent on these speakers. I think you mentioned they will be behind a screen anyway, three of these upfront in a LCR configuration will blow you away, seriously. if you use the center horizontally remember to turn the tweeter a 1/4 turn so it's straight up. With your SVSs in each corner you will have a very satisfying experience for HT and music. Good luck.
> Cheers Jeff :sn:


How would you turn the tweeter 1/4? Also, since the arx all use the same components, would there be any difference between the center and towers?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

The tweeters are designed to be turned as you turn the speaker. Take a look at the pics of the speakers, you'll see the tweeters have screws on the front. These can be removed and the tweeter can be turned. 

From what I've learned in my emails with Jon is that the arx line will all sound the same but just have different output levels the higher up you go.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tlee82 said:


> How would you turn the tweeter 1/4? Also, since the arx all use the same components, would there be any difference between the center and towers?


Sound quality wise no, the tower will have more output and dig a little deeper, the A5 tower has the same drivers, just more of them and can play flat out loud and clean with no noticeable distortion, the A5 can really fill a large room, in other words you can't go wrong no matter what route you take with an ARX model. Jon has spent a lot of time developing and implementing the 3rd generation tweeter in the rx-c line and it is quite evident when you hear any of these new generation models. The A5 was picked here on the Shack as the best speaker in the $1000 class and Sonnie purchased the pair for stereo listening, that should tell you something as I respect his opinion.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm very happy I started this thread because it led me to Chane products. I never would have found them otherwise. The 5rxc towers are quite tempting but they may be unnecessary for my room so I'm going to start with the A2rx and see how they perform. I've never heard a system with all 3 up front identical so it's exciting.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> I'm very happy I started this thread because it led me to Chane products. I never would have found them otherwise. The 5rxc towers are quite tempting but they may be unnecessary for my room so I'm going to start with the A2rx and see how they perform. I've never heard a system with all 3 up front identical so it's exciting.


It really is exciting as you will soon find out, the front stage is huge with precise imaging and dialog is outstanding. To me that is the perfect setup to have all identical LCR speakers with the center vertical. I have an all A5 LCR setup and it is stunning to hear. I hope you get the chance soon to have your A2rx-c setup, I've compared both of my setups and the smaller A2rx-c LCR is right up there with the A5 LCR, the A5s just play bigger, but for clarity and imaging the A2rx-c's are a killer setup and can fill a nice size room, flank this setup with your dual SVSs and you'll be smiling for a long time. :T
Cheers Jeff


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

You don't happen to live near Detroit so I could listen do ya  I'm still realistically a few months away from having them in my room but I'm tempted to just buy them and put em in my temporary living room setup but that room will in no way give them justice. I have literally stopped all my obsessive speaker researching because I'm sold on these. Just need to finish a few other details with my house then it's all theater all the time.


----------



## tlee82 (Feb 19, 2014)

needspeed52 said:


> Sound quality wise no, the tower will have more output and dig a little deeper, the A5 tower has the same drivers, just more of them and can play flat out loud and clean with no noticeable distortion, the A5 can really fill a large room, in other words you can't go wrong no matter what route you take with an ARX model. Jon has spent a lot of time developing and implementing the 3rd generation tweeter in the rx-c line and it is quite evident when you hear any of these new generation models. The A5 was picked here on the Shack as the best speaker in the $1000 class and Sonnie purchased the pair for stereo listening, that should tell you something as I respect his opinion.
> Cheers Jeff


I noticed you have the HTD L3 monitors as well. How does the arx compare to the htd?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> You don't happen to live near Detroit so I could listen do ya  I'm still realistically a few months away from having them in my room but I'm tempted to just buy them and put em in my temporary living room setup but that room will in no way give them justice. I have literally stopped all my obsessive speaker researching because I'm sold on these. Just need to finish a few other details with my house then it's all theater all the time.


Sorry no, just pull the trigger and get it over with, I know they are selling a lot of these speakers, you don't want to left behind when stock is gone. I never thought the A5s would be out of stock, the original A2s and A3s were out of stock for a long time.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

tlee82 said:


> I noticed you have the HTD L3 monitors as well. How does the arx compare to the htd?


In the appearance department the level 3s are quite attractive. IMO they are very nice sounding speakers but I much prefer the ARX, nothing against the Level 3, the planar mag tweeter of the A2 is what gives the nod to them over the 3s, for me they can't play with the authority of the A2, I notice distortion at the upper register when pushed hard, they seemed very well built tho. The shipping is very reasonable and free return shipping. Your taste may differ from mine, I'm kind of hooked on the planar tweeter, no beaming or bright sounding, I don't like bright speakers. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

You're killing me here speed ha. I wouldn't think they'd run out of stock permanently but if that's a possibility then I better just order them soon. I guess they could always "break in" on my temp setup in the living room where my subs are


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> You're killing me here speed ha. I wouldn't think they'd run out of stock permanently but if that's a possibility then I better just order them soon. I guess they could always "break in" on my temp setup in the living room where my subs are


That's why I'm called needspeed. I'm just saying it took forever to get the center channel A2rx-c and A3rx-c in stock. A lot of people were using an A1b as a center for their A5s, I couldn't wait and just bought another A5. The A2rx-c was intended as a center channel but they sounded so good as a stereo pair people are buying them like mad for LCR in a HT setup, I may as well add how good they sound with music too, I have a nice analog rig with Sota Sapphire 111 table and they make music together. Why wait :T


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I suppose part of me is still considering going with 3 of the 3rx towers. This way I can set em and forget em. The A2rx would need stands/platform built which really isn't a big deal but still. Would the towers have more output than the A2rx?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> I suppose part of me is still considering going with 3 of the 3rx towers. This way I can set em and forget em. The A2rx would need stands/platform built which really isn't a big deal but still. Would the towers have more output than the A2rx?


I was going to suggest them in the first place but I thought you had a budget, yes they will more output and dig deeper and be filled with sand (if you think it would help), this makes them more inert or solid and adds weight. The money you save buying dedicated stands will make up the price diff. from the A2s, I say YES YES YES go for it my man, you will be blown away and won't have that "what if I would have went with the tower instead" question, case closed, do it.
Cheers Jeff:T


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

I wish I had the space for the A3, but if I did, I'd just save my dimes for the A5. It's the A2 for me.....which reminds me, do you know what's happening with the A2? On the Chane site it seems to indicate that the A2's are going to be unavailable for a while, possibly for a design upgrade? I'm having trouble registering for their forum so I haven't been able to see if they say something about it there.


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

Utopianemo said:


> I wish I had the space for the A3, but if I did, I'd just save my dimes for the A5. It's the A2 for me.....which reminds me, do you know what's happening with the A2? On the Chane site it seems to indicate that the A2's are going to be unavailable for a while, possibly for a design upgrade? I'm having trouble registering for their forum so I haven't been able to see if they say something about it there.


No, I believe Chane is working on getting all the Arx to the rx-c design, A2 is already there, so, this is likely a supply issue or manufacturing issue I'd guess. 

Try contacting their support to sort out the forum issue.


----------



## jbrown15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you considered building your own speakers? Its extremely easy with the kits that the diy sound group offers, and it offer phenomenal price/performance. If you know how to use wood glue and clamps you can easily assemble them.

Something like the Tempest would probably out perform anything mentioned so far.
http://www.diysoundgroup.com/waveguide-speaker-kits/fusion-series-kits/fusion12-kit.html


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Utopianemo said:


> I wish I had the space for the A3, but if I did, I'd just save my dimes for the A5. It's the A2 for me.....which reminds me, do you know what's happening with the A2? On the Chane site it seems to indicate that the A2's are going to be unavailable for a while, possibly for a design upgrade? I'm having trouble registering for their forum so I haven't been able to see if they say something about it there.


They are out of stock for now, as well as the A3 soon, everything should be back to normal in the next two months, just my thoughts. The rx-c rendition has really taken off, it's hard to beat a good MTM design such as the A2rx-c. Building them is not the hard part, making the components work in a design takes passion and dedication to your trade. DIY is fine, but saying that will out-perform something that's not is an under statement, especially when you haven't heard what you're comparing them to.
Cheers Jeff


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

hockeypucks said:


> You make a compelling argument sir. I'm not in a huge hurry so perhaps I could wait for the next gen to arrive. Do you think they'll be the same price?


They may not be, but when a new model comes out the older model usually is put on sale. Don't forget that if you are buying local you can always try to get the price down. I bought my Martin Logans years ago for 30% off by making an offer on the floor models which were in mint condition.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

needspeed52 said:


> I was going to suggest them in the first place but I thought you had a budget, yes they will more output and dig deeper and be filled with sand (if you think it would help), this makes them more inert or solid and adds weight. The money you save buying dedicated stands will make up the price diff. from the A2s, I say YES YES YES go for it my man, you will be blown away and won't have that "what if I would have went with the tower instead" question, case closed, do it.
> Cheers Jeff:T


I am on a bit of a budget but I could probably swing the 3's. I have the EMP bookshelf speakers on order now to try out in another area of the house. I've read lots of good things from these little speakers so they can't hurt to try. I don't think I need to have tons of output for my room so I really don't see the need to go with towers right now. That could be a future upgrade I guess but for now I just want a more quality sound than the cheap Polks I had. I love my subwoofers and they're not even in an acoustically treated room yet so once that happens I don't think I'll have any issues with what's up front. 

That being said, I'm still very much liking this ARX line but I'm just not quite ready to commit when I've only just begun framing the theater. I'm also not really into the DIY for speakers. I supposed it's an avenue I could pursue but something about it doesn't strike me as a way I'd want to go. I am handy and can build a computer in about 20 minutes but I don't have a problem leaving speakers to the pros for now.


----------



## wasser (Nov 29, 2010)

needspeed52 said:


> I think they will be $50 more per speaker, so $850 the pair. However Jon always has a group buy special and may come in slightly lower than the $850 a pair, right now on the site they are listed at $399 a piece.
> 
> Cheers Jeff


However, they've already gone up. At the beginning of the year they were $749. With the announcement of the A5rx-c, that price shifted to $399 a piece. So, it would seem, at least for now, the prices for the Arx line have already been updated. Of course...they won't have any A5s, A1s, or A2s to sell until "late spring".


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> They may not be, but when a new model comes out the older model usually is put on sale. Don't forget that if you are buying local you can always try to get the price down. I bought my Martin Logans years ago for 30% off by making an offer on the floor models which were in mint condition.


Hey Ron my friend, did you sell the Triax, sorry for the off topic question, how you liking your new big horns (SPUDS):hsd:
Cheers Jeff


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Update, I was able to buy 3 EMP Tek e55Ti towers for $730 shipped so I believe (hopefully) that my search has ended. Now I won't have to worry about output issues. I still like the arx line and if I don't like the EMP I'll give them a try. Thanks to all for the advice!


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

Let us know what you think about it


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Will do, I'm hoping it'll be a very good investment. Looking forward to actually owning nice speakers.


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

hockeypucks said:


> Will do, I'm hoping it'll be a very good investment. Looking forward to actually owning nice speakers.


I've read good things about the emp teks. Supposed to be beautiful and sound excellent. Can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

I can't wait to get my impressions out here either. It's almost a shame they'll be hidden behind my screen because they look gorgeous. Just hope they sound as good as they look.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hockeypucks said:


> I can't wait to get my impressions out here either. It's almost a shame they'll be hidden behind my screen because they look gorgeous. Just hope they sound as good as they look.


They really are nice looking, hope you like them.


----------



## tlee82 (Feb 19, 2014)

hockeypucks said:


> Update, I was able to buy 3 EMP Tek e55Ti towers for $730 shipped so I believe (hopefully) that my search has ended. Now I won't have to worry about output issues. I still like the arx line and if I don't like the EMP I'll give them a try. Thanks to all for the advice!


How did you manage to get 3 EMPtek E55Ti towers for $730 shipped?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Emailed Brian at EMP and asked what he could do since I didn't want to spend over a thousand but really wanted to keep it under $800. He said he could do 3 b stock for $730 and I didn't hesitate. From everything I've read no one has had any issues with their b stock and since they will be completely hidden I'm not worried if one comes with a small blemish. Saving over $300 is well worth going with these speakers. They have been the ones on top of my list from the beginning but didn't really want to spend that much.


----------



## tlee82 (Feb 19, 2014)

hockeypucks said:


> Emailed Brian at EMP and asked what he could do since I didn't want to spend over a thousand but really wanted to keep it under $800. He said he could do 3 b stock for $730 and I didn't hesitate. From everything I've read no one has had any issues with their b stock and since they will be completely hidden I'm not worried if one comes with a small blemish. Saving over $300 is well worth going with these speakers. They have been the ones on top of my list from the beginning but didn't really want to spend that much.


Did you specifically email him or just through the regular email. Would you be will go give me the email?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

tlee82 said:


> Did you specifically email him or just through the regular email. Would you be will go give me the email?


I shot ya a PM.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Every now and then they have B-stock items, you can get on their list and tell them what you want and when it becomes available you will be notified.


----------



## Utopianemo (Dec 12, 2012)

so how are they?


----------



## hockeypucks (Aug 16, 2013)

Only listening to 2 in my living room while I'm building the theater but I know I made the right choice. I've watched a few movies and listened to lots of music and have yet to have any type of ear fatigue. Fantastic speakers and I can't wait to hear them in a sealed/treated room. They blend nicely with my subs. Very happy with this purchase!


----------

